# Trial



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

An Egyptian court has cleared four former senior police officials of being involved in the killings of protesters during last year's popular uprising that ousted President Hosni Mubarak.

Prosecutors had said the four tried to prevent protesters from taking part in a key day of demonstrations on 28 January 2011.


Are we surprised?


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

There is no key documents yet. But there will be a retrial with new evidence soon.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Would we have expected any other result??
I mean......really????


----------

